# salt vs. inverts?



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

So i walked into my LFS to buy some more water conditioner and some auarium salt caught my eye and i was about to get it as well then i remembered about my snail lol, i just want to see if anybody knows if the little guy will be alright or not? thanks in advance


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you keeping brackish fish?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

You might have been confused at the time and been thinking about the effects of algae deterrent(what ever the stuff that kills algae is called). That is really the only thing I can think of that would harm inverts, besides copper. I learned that one the hard way.


----------

